# Help! Momma & Two Sons need home!



## magnoliamaggie (Jun 19, 2006)

I was laid off when my employer closed in November and have been looking for employment ever since. I have just been offered a job in NC and need to get down there ASAP, but the place I found to live will let me have my dog but not my three cats. Lilly, the mother, was found taped up in a box with another pregnant cat on the doorstep of the vet clinic I worked at ten years ago. She was halfway through her gestation, so I adopted her and nursed her back to health (she was skin and bones with a big belly of babies). She had five healthy kittens. I kept one, Oliver, who is a seal point. The rest I adopted out, but then one (Cody who is a flame point) had to come back because the people couldn't keep him in their apartment. Lilly is very unusual looking and has a mix of gray and orange on a cream-colored base coat of hair, and Oliver got her gray and Cody got her orange. All three have tourquoise blue eyes. They are healthy, spayed/neutered, and still have their claws. However, they have always scratched just on their cat tower and never ever on any of my furniture. If I stand in front of Oliver, pat my chest and say, "Jump to Momma!" he will jump up into my arms and just purr away. He also plays fetch with a little fuzzy ball - I'll toss it down the stairs, he'll run after it, carry it back to me in his mouth and then drop it at my feet. He'll do that over and over for 5 - 10 minutes. All three are big love bugs and even people who hate cats say they love my cats!
If anyone can help me find a home for them, I would be most appreciative! I'd like to keep them together, of course, but will split them up if I absolutely have to. With them, if the new "parents" want, will come a litter box, bowls, toys and a five foot tall cat condo.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*cat friendly apartments in nc*

http://www.peoplewithpets.com/

This site shows pet-friendly apartments in North Carolina and many other states. See if your new town is there. I can't believe that you can't find a pet-friendly apartment. Take temporary lodging, go to your new job, leave the cats with friends til you can find a decent apartment that will take all the pets, and keep them together if you can. There's sure to be more than one apartment in your town, and from the sound of your post, it doesn't seem that you've gone down there to view the apartments.
Good luck in the new job and good luck to your lovely-sounding pets. I


----------



## magnoliamaggie (Jun 19, 2006)

Thank you so much for posting that website. I just checked it out, and unfortunately, it does not include the area I am moving to (Jacksonville, NC). They had an option where you could submit a relocation form for areas they don't already cover, so I have done that. Hopefully, it will turn something up. Most of the places I have checked on down there that I can afford will let me have only one pet.


----------



## magnoliamaggie (Jun 19, 2006)

I am at least hoping to find someone that might be willing to foster them for six months to a year since I hope to buy my own house within a year.
Below are two links to pictures of them. The first one would be of the two brothers "hugging" and the other is of the three of them with Lilly in the middle. They are very attached to one another and will crowd into one bed just to snuggle with each other.
[img=http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/9513/olivercodyhugging5su.th.jpg]
[img=http://img95.imageshack.us/img95/1931/oliverlillycody7oq.th.jpg][/url]


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*landlord letter*

Try calling the Chamber of Commerce. That site only lists one or two apartment complexes, not the individual homeowners who allow pets. My own landlady allows cats in her building yet this place doesn't show up on the 'pet friendly' websites.
The Chamber of Commerce or City Hall might be able to refer you to a website or a paper where landlords accept multiple pets.
This is very important:
Get a letter from your current landlord stating that your pets are well behaved and have not caused any problems in the house. This will be a very important selling point for you.
Foster the cats for a few months until you find a proper place. I think that you will. It will be a shame to lose pets for something that can be remedied by just finding the right place.

Good luck.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*another link*

http://www.move.com/SearchResults.aspx? ... t&poe=move

This link takes you to a site for 'pet friendly' apartments in Jacksonville, NC.

I am sure you can find something.

Good luck.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

They are beautiful cats. I hope you find someone who helps you keep them.


----------

